# Hi!!!  New here!



## *TwilighT* (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new member... obviously..... I really like looking on the site for reviews and swatches on everything!!  You are all so very helpful!!  It's nice to get facts on everything when you are only thinking about the possibility of buying the item.  I also love looking at the tutorials and FOTD's.  They are all so beautiful!!!!  They give me a lot of inspiration!!  

Anyways, I love MAC, as most of you do too.  It is so beautiful to use, and it's fun to experiment with all of the colors.  I was introduced to MAC, and well makeup in general, in 2004, and I have been using MAC since.  I pretty much only use MAC, but I recently bought about 16 eye shadow samples from Fyrinnae.  They are beautiful colors too.  That's pretty much all I use, MAC and some Fyrinnae.  

I would love to learn from all of you.  I think this is an amazing site, and I appreciate all of your tutorials, reviews, and I love to look at hauls and collections!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the site... You will enjoy it here! Lots of info to read!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra! you'll love it, there's always new things being posted and always something new to read up on.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi!!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcomee x


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome! enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)




----------

